# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  افتتاح منتدى برنامج الجواب الكافي التابع لقناة المجد

## لعلى

تم بحمد الله اليوم في برنامج الجواب الكافي إعلان افتتاح منتدى برنامج الجواب الكافي 
التابع لقناة المجد الفضائية على هذا الرابط
http://www.jawabk.com/vb/

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو عبد الله النجدي2

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سحابة مطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخوان انا سجلت في منتدى الجواب الكافي وعندما اريد ان اكتب سؤالي ليفتوني فيه يحظر علي الكتابة والمشاركة لا اعلم لماذا رغم اني راستلهم كاشكوى لم يصل الرد لا أعلم الله اعلم
الرجاء من يعرف السبب يوضح لي جزاه الله كل خير.

----------


## حسن ابو عدي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## المشهداني

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الخير

أستغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------

